# solicitor in alicante??



## gillyspain (Feb 22, 2011)

I need a solicitor in the alicante area, can somebody recommend one to me please???

Thankyou!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

gillyspain said:


> I need a solicitor in the alicante area, can somebody recommend one to me please???
> 
> Thankyou!


City or Province ?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We used a solicitor in Alicante (near the station) when we bought our house in 2003. I assume he is still there. I can't say I particularly recommend him - just ok - nothing outstanding.

We have since used an English speaking solicitor in El Campello who is very good. If this area is of interest to you let me know and I will dig out his details.


----------



## gillyspain (Feb 22, 2011)

djfwells said:


> City or Province ?


city, although if you know of a good one elsewhere...


----------

